# Photo seeked



## Christian (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi.

Could someone supply me a high resolution photo of a habitat of the European Praying Mantis (_Mantis religiosa_) in the US? Please just _M. religiosa_, not _Tenodera_ or _Stagmomantis_ alone. However, if one of those occurrs there as well, the habitat will be preferred. I need the photo for a ongoing monography on _M. religiosa_. I can give no money, but you will be mentioned as author (of course) and in the acknowledgments. It's your chance to do something for science, so don't hesitate! :lol: 

Please write me a PM if you have one.

Regards and thanks,

Christian


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2006)

Too bad they are not in my area or I could get you a good pic. I have tons of tenodera and carolina.


----------



## Orin (Nov 23, 2006)

I could provide a quality photo but at this time of year the habitat doesn't look like much (bunch of partly flattened dead plants).


----------



## Christian (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi.

Well, please try it and we'll see.

Thanks,

Christian


----------



## Jay (Nov 23, 2006)

Christain,

This species lives throughout the state of Colorado along the plains and western slope of the Rockies. If you can find any picture of Colorado that has a potentilla bush in the picture you are most likely taking a picture of M. religiosa habitat. After living in Colorado for six years I have never seen another species of mantis in this area.

The following link is of some perfect M. religiosa habitat in Palisade, Colorado (next to Grand Junction, Colorado). The picture is of a mesa along the Colorado River.

http://thetracyfamily.googlepages.com/Palisade1.JPG

I hope this helps!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2006)

I had one until she recently passed away. BUt I found her on the asphalt at work, not in any bushes or a tree. I can send pics of her if you like though.


----------



## Christian (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi.

@Jay: the photo shows some parking lot. What exactly is the habitat? The grassy areas between the asphalt or the slopes in the background?

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Jay (Nov 25, 2006)

Christian,

Truthfully I would say both the grass and the slopes. This species of mantis of mantis is very adaptable as shown by their existence in both the plains of Colorado (where there is a lot of dry grass and very few bushes, but the rainfall is that of a steppe climate) and the Western Slope of Colorado (where there are plenty of bushes, but the rainfall is that of a desert). Later in the summer people in both areas find these things all over. I lived in both areas of Colorado and usually found M. religiosa if I looked in the right places.

I have noticed that this species tends to gravitate towards flowering bushes that produce plenty of small flowers such as Potentilla and wild rose. They blend in particularly well in these bushes which give them shade as well as a place to eat, hide, and lay oothecas. If you were to travel to the state of Utah or Colorado and had a very short time to look for this species I would tell you to look in parking lots where the area around the asphalt is landscaped with bushes. During the summer this species tends to stay in the shade as much as possible. I have found these mantises on the underside of bushes and on the shaded side of buildings. Of all of the mantises I have ever had these have been the least tolerant to excess heat. I can't explain how they can live in climates where the temperature exeeds 30 C but I can't keep them in captivity in tempertures over 30 C.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2006)

It's so weird that I am from Colorado and yet I found my Mantis Religiosa in California! Now when I go back there in July next year (as I go there every year for my Birthday) I plan on looking for ooths. Maybe then I can make sure I dont end up inbreeding if I get an ooth from there.


----------



## Christian (Nov 25, 2006)

That's really interesting, as the distribution of _Mantis religios_a is affected by low temperatures. This species also occurs in the Old World tropics, where it may well be over 30° by day. However, it is not really a desert species, so the temperatures may be too high sometimes in Colorado. I was, by the way, quite surprised to read this species can be found in Wisconsin, Colorado and Californa as well, as scientific literature just mentioned this species for the East Coast. There was a considerable spreading southward since the introduction in North America!

Other mantids also prefer flowers. There was a study about _Tenodera sinensis_ which showed that they sometimes also feed on pollen.

Regarding the habitat, I would prefer something more... natural :lol: 

Some kind of meadow or field or a scrubby habitat. Thanks, nevertheless, Jay!  

VGC


----------



## Jay (Nov 25, 2006)

No problem Christian. My personal belief about this species is that they are able to live in hotter climates because they seek the shade when it is hot. I will let you know if I find any more "wild" pictures. However, as I said you will probably find more of them in a well landscaped parking lot in a couple hours then you will by looking for days in fields. This species really does tend to gravitate towards flowering shrubs.


----------

